# Missing Grave



## namdoog16 (Dec 19, 2018)

Here is an interesting one, in October I finally managed to get to Mainburgh to visit my Grand Parents grave, only I found an empty plot, my brother who speaks some German, contacted the local municipality responsibility for the cemetery, assured him that the grave was fine till 2037 for which we all paid, only to find that it was empty. He went on to explain that a member of our family had requested some years earlier,to have the grave emptied, Me I asked for the written confirmation of this , knowing this would not be possible, and was subsequently confirmed in an email and we have now been asked how to settle this problem? What should we do??


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

What does "we have now been asked how to settle this problem" actually mean? Is someone demanding money, or threatening to send you the remains?


----------



## namdoog16 (Dec 19, 2018)

We have been asked for a solution, we have asked where the remains are but no response so far??


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Don't mean to be rude, but you are making no sense at all. To what problem have you been asked for a solution?


----------

